
Ask HN: Secure Zoom Alternative - xupybd
What is everyone using instead of zoom given the security concerns?
======
maxbaines
Jitsi and 8x8

[https://meet.jit.si/](https://meet.jit.si/)

~~~
xupybd
That looks great but is the room access security the obscurity of the room
name?

~~~
maxbaines
You can set a password for the room in the bottom left panel.

------
fsflover
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22946264](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22946264)

Ask HN: What are some open source alternative to Zoom

30 points by blohs 42 days ago | 19 comments

------
stevefan1999
If video chats are not necessary, I think Matrix/Riot.IM would be cool.

Edit: oh Riot does have video chat

[https://about.riot.im/why-riot](https://about.riot.im/why-riot)

------
nikisweeting
WhereBy.com is great, it's pure p2p WebRTC for the smaller rooms, but >=12 ppl
rooms use a bounce server that they host.

------
2rsf
Skype for business (when it works, doesn't degrade to low quality or
disconnect)

------
sharathr
[https://jamm.app](https://jamm.app)

~~~
nikolay
It is not the same product.

------
LynseyMo
Restream Studio is great

~~~
nikolay
It is not the same product.

------
emptysongglass
p2p.chat does what it says on the tin. It worked a treat using Firefox on
Ubuntu 20.04. No screensharing though!

~~~
emptysongglass
Replying to my own comment because the editing time has expired to also give a
shout out to Nextcloud Talk.

Never mind that all of Nextcloud is already a huge groupware boon of FOSS
goodness, the new Nextcloud 19 just dropped with big improvements to Talk like
scalable video quality.

